# Exploring the Clinton



## ccc311113 (Apr 16, 2012)

Did a little recon fishing with a friend yesterday. We were just throwing hot-n-tots and small inline spinners. Managed to get this little fatty to bite. She wasn't huge, but she was healthy, and put up a nice fight.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Getanybumps (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice one above hall rd or below ?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Nice job! Doing the legwork can really pay off.


----------



## ccc311113 (Apr 16, 2012)

Below hall rd. Just past dodge park.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Getanybumps (Jan 4, 2014)

I threw a couple streamer flies yesterday downstream from the area there were a couple pike that I saw cruising but none to hand


----------



## onelwil (Nov 21, 2012)

How deep are the Dodge Park/Riverside Park areas? I was going to toss a few steamers around but I'm not sure what grain sink tips to bring. Thanks.


----------



## Getanybumps (Jan 4, 2014)

I used an outbound short intermediate a light grain should get it down there in the holes if you wade the bottom can be soft in spots


----------



## onelwil (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks bud. If you ever want to get out send me a PM. I'm always up for working on techniques and casting.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone on here ever fished the mid branch of the Clinton and caught anything?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The divergence. An ever changing bottom of silt, clay, and scrub holes that go all the way to gravel. Most of it changes on an annual basis. Most of the steelhead that come into the river never go past here or the next permanent gravel a mile and a quarter upstream. Cats Muskie pike walleye, if it's in the river it's here at some point.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

ESOX said:


> The divergence. An ever changing bottom of silt, clay, and scrub holes that go all the way to gravel. Most of it changes on an annual basis. Most of the steelhead that come into the river never go past here or the next permanent gravel a mile and a quarter upstream. Cats Muskie pike walleye, if it's in the river it's here at some point.


Always wanted to do some exploring over that way. Not sure about most of the steelhead not going any farther then that spot tho. You must have an idea of average depth of that section? I looking at using that launch at some point.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have never not been able to find at least a 5' channel through there, usually with much deeper holes. The next mile upstream I have never seen any mid channel spot shallower than 3' even with the river very low.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

That's good to hear, thanks for the info


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

ESOX said:


> The divergence. An ever changing bottom of silt, clay, and scrub holes that go all the way to gravel. Most of it changes on an annual basis. Most of the steelhead that come into the river never go past here or the next permanent gravel a mile and a quarter upstream. Cats Muskie pike walleye, if it's in the river it's here at some point.


Where is this anyways if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Upstream side of the spillway coffer dam. The main channel goes off to the left.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Upstream side of the spillway coffer dam. The main channel goes off to the left.


\

Did a little exploring last week on Friday. I spent a little too much time going upstream to the first nice hole. Now that I know what I can find, I will probably hammer the paddles when I don't see what I like. I spent too much time slow trolling upstream, then my bare hands got cold on the aluminum hand. I usually carry some neoprene gloves just in case, I really missed them Friday.


----------

